# NEW HAMSTER



## Vashelly95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hiya after losing our little hamster just after Christmas we have decided that we are now ready for another little man.Can anyone recommend a good place to get one.Our last one was from Pets at home so would be graceful if someome could recommend a different place. Not got anything against them just want to try somewhere different!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

If you can, don't go to a pet shop. Pet shop hamsters are bred and sold exclusively for profit, meaning they're often bred in terrible conditions to maximise cost efficiency. The reason why pet shop hamsters usually need to be tamed is because they've had virtually no human contact before. A good breeder will handle a baby hamster when they're still very young and will never breed from unhealthy/aggressive animals. They should be able to keep track of the family lines and stop a line if it's associated with any particular health problems. (especially things like tumours) Many breeders are also happy to give advice on the animals they rehome to ensure they get the best care possible, which might include things like recommending a vet or a food mix that they're happy with.

In terms of recommending a good breeder, that'll depend where you're from. There are a few different hamster clubs up and down the country with breed registries for the area.


----------



## Vashelly95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for that! That is one of the reasons why we don't want to go to a pet shop again. I will have a look on line for breeders in our area which is Mansfield x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

http://www.britishhamsterassociation.org.uk/locate_breeder.php


----------



## Vashelly95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for the linkx


----------



## Vashelly95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hiya we decided to see if the RSPCA had any hamsters to Rehome and we came home with a Syrian. My goodness he is huge LOL. As we have only had a Russian dwarf before we were quite surprised to say the least! He is 6 months old approximately so hopefully fully grown! He is quite a character already so looking forward to getting to know him. Any advise anyone can give us apart from the usual would be gratefully received 
Thanks


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

No advice, just thank you for taking on a rescue. I hope you have lots of happy times together.


----------

